# Diagramas a disposición



## gonzalocg (Jul 4, 2008)

aqui les dejo unos 130 diagramas para que les saquen provecho.

estan todos en un solo archivo .rar pero tienen que descomprimerlo y estara en .doc

chao.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 1, 2008)

Muy bueno, esquemas sencillos pero siempre utiles para echarles una mano.

Saludos.


----------



## sony (Ago 5, 2008)

asi es estan muy buenos los aportes gracias por compartirlos


----------



## Power-off (Oct 16, 2008)

Gracias muy util en especial el de volumen con DS1669


----------



## gonzalocg (Oct 31, 2008)

hola, hace dos dias me pase como una media hora en el LiveWire diseñando este amplificador. la peculariedad de este amplificador que estoy intentando quitarle es que este o no con señal de audio consume de 160mA a 180mA.

en fin, aqui les dejo el diagrama, bastante sencillo y economico porcierto

¡ha¡ este amplificador, en el altebos tiene una potencia real de 1.02W.

si ven que hay dos resistencias en serie es porque ese balor era el que tenia disponible en ese momento ya que yo trabajo de noche ja que de dia no puedo concentrarme, asi que las pueden reemplazar por solo una si lo desean ¡del valor correspondiente a la suma de ambas resistencias claro¡.


----------



## Maná 87 (Dic 7, 2008)

hola a todos, y con respecto a tu amplificador con transistores segun ese diagrama es un ampifcador CLASE A osea que amplifica los 360° de la señal de audio esto quiere decir esta trabajando en todo momento ese consumo de 180mA es el ICQ, el punto Q del transistor se determina por la Icq y la Vceq en un clase A el punto Q o de trabajo se situa al medio de la zona de trabajo por lo que, cuando se encuentra sin señal de entrada igual va a consumir por lo mismo que su punto de trabajo se encuentra conduciendo. cuando se le inyecte la max señal de entrada este punto excurcionara hasta la max Ic que soportara el transistor,  en realidad solo llegara hasta la max Ic a la que nosotros polarizamos nuestro transistor ya que si lo hacemos conducir mas, el transistor fue!,, bueno espero que halla sido util la explicacion...

saludos desde Jujuy-Argentina

Emmanuel


----------

